# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  معافیت تحصیلی و دیپلم مجدد

## meh.75

*من دیپلم تجربی دارم امسالم کنکور دادم و میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم همه ی کارارو کردم و فرمو تطبیقو از اموزش پرورش گرفتم اما وقتی بردم مدرسه بزرگسالان گفتن که تو یه بار از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کردی و نمیتونی دیگه از معافیت استفاده کنی و دیپلم مجدد بگیری.میخوام بدونم اصلا دیپلم مجدد و معافیت به هم ربط دارن یا نه؟؟الان من باید چیکار کنم یعنی نمیتونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟؟

در ضمن امسال پیشو تموم کردم و 6تا مردودی دارم*

----------


## meh.75

لطفا جواب بدید

----------


## artim

> *من دیپلم تجربی دارم امسالم کنکور دادم و میخوام دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم همه ی کارارو کردم و فرمو تطبیقو از اموزش پرورش گرفتم اما وقتی بردم مدرسه بزرگسالان گفتن که تو یه بار از معافیت تحصیلی استفاده کردی و نمیتونی دیگه از معافیت استفاده کنی و دیپلم مجدد بگیری.میخوام بدونم اصلا دیپلم مجدد و معافیت به هم ربط دارن یا نه؟؟الان من باید چیکار کنم یعنی نمیتونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم؟؟
> 
> در ضمن امسال پیشو تموم کردم و 6تا مردودی دارم*


شما بصورت داوطلب ازاد میخوای مدرک بگیری و هیچ ربطی به نظام وظیفه نداره
به مسولین اش بگو که داو.طلب ازاد هستی احتمالا قوانین رو نمیدونن

----------


## daniad

جالبه منم رفتم همینو گفتن 
ولی چرت و پرت گفتن 
زنگ زدم از تهران پرسیدم گفتن شما چون آزاد میخوای ثبت نام کنی اصلا کاری به نظام وظیفه نداری

----------


## meh.75

اپ

----------


## alirezasavary

*به منم همینو گفتن خیلی بهم ریختم
خب من این آقایون رو چجوری قانع کنم که برای داوطلب آزاد اینجوری نیستش؟
لطفا منو راهنماییم کنید
*

----------


## meh.75

> *به منم همینو گفتن خیلی بهم ریختم
> خب من این آقایون رو چجوری قانع کنم که برای داوطلب آزاد اینجوری نیستش؟
> لطفا منو راهنماییم کنید
> *


مشکل منم فقط همینه اگه  یکی راهنماییم کنه انگار یه بار رفته مکه امده

----------

